# Maxarmory.com and Officer safety!



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

www.maxarmory.com

Has any one else seen this website? 

Check out page two under "more badges". this is total BS. 

Be Safe!
~RF


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

**

*Advice from a Florida concealed permit holder since 1987* 

Having a concealed weapon permit license is only half the protection you need. Protecting yourself against attack by the criminal element is served well by being armed. But, think outside the "gun." Besides thousands of armed law enforcement officers, there are now millions of civilians legally carrying concealed weapons. Over 400,000 in Florida and 4 million in the USA. 

Should you be involved in a situation where you have drawn your weapon and are holding an attacker at bay, you may very easily become the victim of "friendly fire." 

Imagine police arriving at the scene of your encounter and your attacker shouting "he has a gun," Shoot Him." The officer sees you with a gun in hand and is trained to respond instantly to the threat that presents itself. 

You instinctively turn to the officer to tell him you are a legally licensed gun owner. It takes only a split second and the officer does what he has been trained to do, he fires. (Dead man tell no tales.) 

Now let's replay this situation by you making it a habit to display your concealed weapons badge whenever you draw your weapon. 

The officer arrives and the scene and see you holding a gun in one hand a CWP badge in the other. The felon shouts "he has a gun," Shoot Him." In an instant the officer pauses and orders you to put the gun down. 

This situation has been defused, you're alive and the bad guy is under arrest. We have been offering these potentially life saving badges since 1987. 

The dictionary defines "badge" as a means of visual identification and is 100% legal to carry when you're armed. Carrying when you are unarmed may lead to being charged with "attempting to gain favor" in some jurisdictions. 





*There are no restrictions on who can purchase this crap either. Such a responsible manufacturer. This company is so stupid, they need classes on how to be dumb.....*


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A whakers wet dream!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> However it is certainly required equipment in the mall ninja gear list.


Sooooooo.....how many does Snipe have?


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Do Ponch and John carry those?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

kttref said:


> Sooooooo.....how many does Snipe have?


He just uses his Mall Security Ninja badge...it does the same thing.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

....interesting.


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

Its amazing what some people will do to make money, I hope his shitty buisiness gets run into the ground. Or even better, he could be crusing around in Florida and get pulled over by one of his "customers" flashing his fancy new badge, Im sure the whacker would teach him a new meaning of "Customer Service".

Here is the contact info:



Phone Numbers:
Toll Free: 877-332-2343
Phone: 954-571-2121
Fax: 954-571-2101

Mailing Address:
PO Box 970057
Coconut Creek, FL 33097


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

I just went to that site... WTF?!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

You know this shit doesn't suprise me I have seen this some of this stuff for sale at flea markets and gun shows. A wackers wet dream.


----------

